# -My Two Cockatiels don't Get Along-



## Friday (Sep 23, 2021)

I have two cockatiels, which are both different types. Halo is a lutino and Friday is a cinnamon. I purchased them at Christmas 2020 but they don't seem to get along very well. Both birds are very social to me, but even though they have been living in the same cage, day and night, they don't get along. I am hoping for them to breed, or at least become friends. I know that sometimes they do get along, but not very often. Please give me advise on how to make them get along.​


----------



## HollandicusChoco (Oct 5, 2021)

Did they come from the same breeder? They may be siblings and they also might both be male unless you DNA sexed them. My male both gets along with females and doesn't, he will sing to them but he will also bluff at them if they interrupt him singing to an inanimate object. The females don't always back off and they usually scare him away, they have never been in a "fist" fight though so I don't know if that is what going on with your birds or not.


----------



## Friday (Sep 23, 2021)

HollandicusChoco said:


> Did they come from the same breeder? They may be siblings and they also might both be male unless you DNA sexed them. My male both gets along with females and doesn't, he will sing to them but he will also bluff at them if they interrupt him singing to an inanimate object. The females don't always back off and they usually scare him away, they have never been in a "fist" fight though so I don't know if that is what going on with your birds or not.


Halo is a Female and Friday is a Male. Halo doesn't do heart wings. Yes they both come from the same breeder and I got them at the same time. They're still quite young, so I hope overtime they will mature and become friends


----------

